# The Little Things That DO Actually Count



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 12, 2009)

“A Practical Approach to Sleeping”

ALC-WAS #30 and WAS-NYP #168

This would be my first sleeper trip ever. I have traveled the EB back and forth coach, almost every route I cram myself into coach seats but this time I had to change my plans last minute and for once, it seemed, the most pragmatic approach was to actually upgrade to a roomette.

Bought a scanner for this trip and for the future. Let me say that I was walking down the ALC platform with the luggage while I heard our conductor call for the double stop. My SA introduced himself, Lou-- seems familiar. Have I seen him before? Really-- very odd. At any rate, even at a 3:25AM call he took my bags for me and offered me the standard tour and wake-up call service.

At any rate I found it hard to adjust to sleeping on a train on a straight plane. I tossed myself around for about twenty minutes wishing I had a reclining chair. Eventually I hooked up my computer and listened to some nice comfortable music that lulled me to sleep through PGH-- I awoke around 6:20 and found myself unable to return to sleep. I suspect that during my upcoming trips out West I will not have this problem, ALC’s calling hours may be the problem. I was ready for sleep when I got out of the door but by the time I boarded I was wired and anxious.

I found the room to be very comfortable and it was nice to have meals in the diner again. I, actually, against all beliefs, like the “new” setup using the CCC as a diner on the CL. However the service was poor for both breakfast and lunch. Lunch, incidentally, they ran out of food (or so I assume). There was a “priority call” for sleeper pax then ten minutes later there was a “last minute and final call” for coach pax. Half the items on the menu were unavailable even for the sleeper pax who wasted no time

One of my favorite bits of the sleeper was how it relaxed me. Long story short-- private stock.

Been known to enjoy a tipple on the train.

Okay--I know this will sound weird but I couldn’t wait to try a shower. The water pressure sucked and the controls were all screwed up but I couldn’t help but enjoy it! I said to myself “I am f-ing taking a shower on a train. Now *that* IS something.”

I believe I was in a non-refurbed Superliner, there was only one outlet in the entire roomette so I couldn’t use my laptop and my AA battery charger at the same time... but it was weird-- the little things made the sleeper seem all the more worth it: the box of tissues, free coffee (esp. when the lounge had to announce at 7:30AM that he had run out) I decided to secure myself another cup. The fact that I could hear EVERY announcement through a CLEAR PA system... Everybody called me “Sir” like I was some dort of important person (even the conductor... which felt creepy, because I usually call them the “Sirs” and “Ma’ams”. I reclined my seat a little bit and pulled the second one all the way down so I could have a damn fine leg rest.

Lou turned down my room while passing out the papers so I didn’t realize I had gotten one until he stopped by and said “sorry, I forgot” when I realized I was holding a five-dollar copy of the New York Times I said “now I know I am in a sleeper, you don’t get the Sunday Times in BC on the Pennsylvanian because it costs too much...”

I could only afford to tip Lou the same five-dollars, he deserved more-- but I just couldn’t afford more than that. He was very good-- when my necklace broke and the gemstone (not valuable at all) got lost on the way back from chewing the fat with Lou after my shower he came right to my room within a few minutes with a flashlight and got down and checked the floors. I didn’t recover the little thing but still it was the thought. While I know the CL route by heart he came by my sleeper to point out where F. Scott Fitzgerald was buried and took me to an empty room so I could take photos. I had seen the site before from coach but normally it gets announced, I didn’t bother but he said “I figured you’d be the literary type.”

The scanner was amazing, hearing all the inner-workings and gossip! What can I say? I am a voyeur... I had half the crew’s names down by the end of the trip.

I expected a little more out of the DC lounge, where I started writing this, but at least I am not with the cattle or without Internet and 120 volt outlet access, eh? That and I was allowed to board my train to NYP early and get situated-- even though it is just a coach class ticket on a very FULL regional!

*Regional 168-- The Babysitter Train:*

While tuning in to the sounds of my scanner in WAS I heard something about there being four unattended minors on the platform. I had assumed this had been taken care of-- just some lost kids. Leaving Baltimore I heard the conductor tell the engineer that he had indeed found the four unattended minors aboard and were having them looked after by a red cap, leaving them in Baltimore. The bell rang on the platform and the scanner crackled: “Regional 168 the Babysitter Train on its way, roger.”


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to the elitist world of Sleeper travel :lol: at least you didn't break any fingers on that train..


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 12, 2009)

As promised, pictures:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57616685896004/


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 13, 2009)

Isn't sleeper travel great?  It is just not the boarding time at ALC - I too have some trouble falling asleep the first night. I'm too excited about being on a train (again)!  On the western trains, you may fall asleep early (like 10 PM) and really enjoy the rest! (Sometimes I fall asleep without the bed even down - like on the sofa in the bedroom, or I do it myself.)

As far as not enough outlets, here's a hint - Bring a power strip! This way, I run my netbook, charge my scanner, charge my phone, charge my camera and run the battery charger - all at the same time!

Hint #2 - Depending on the cord, you may want to bring a short (like 1/2 inch) extension plug (found in the hardware store). My power strip has a 90º plug. The 1st Superliner I took last month had the plug flush against the wall, so my power strip did not always connect, so during my (2 week) stopover, I bought an extension plug. Of course on the way back, they had a built in built up plug - so I didn't need it. (BTW - the Viewliner roomettes have 2 outlets!)

If you liked the CCC layout, it means you did not sit in the "3 seat" booths. There is not enough room on the table for 3 people!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 13, 2009)

Actually for lunch I was in a three seat booth, the middle seat. And yes there were three people and we didn't brush elbows the entire meal.

I am sticking to my mantra that I can take coach for one night, and if the sleeper is a good deal then two nights is fine-- if the price is right. Until then I can still manage my Western trips in coach.

Though I got a reasonable price on the CZ SAC-CHI in June and the low bucket on the EB if I cough up the extra cash to go to SEA instead of PDX and hop a Cascades (BC... I can't stand talgos otherwise... I'd rather go WAS to BOS in an amcan than PDX to SEA on the Cascades)


----------



## Cascadia (May 5, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Though I got a reasonable price on the CZ SAC-CHI in June and the low bucket on the EB if I cough up the extra cash to go to SEA instead of PDX and hop a Cascades (BC... I can't stand talgos otherwise... I'd rather go WAS to BOS in an amcan than PDX to SEA on the Cascades)


I don't like the Talgos either, too bad you are going south and not north, the train that goes to Vancouver BC, the 510, is Superliners. That's "my" train and I am spoiled on the Superliners and just as pleased that we have kept them so long - two whole years now.


----------



## Ispolkom (May 5, 2009)

Cascadia said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Though I got a reasonable price on the CZ SAC-CHI in June and the low bucket on the EB if I cough up the extra cash to go to SEA instead of PDX and hop a Cascades (BC... I can't stand talgos otherwise... I'd rather go WAS to BOS in an amcan than PDX to SEA on the Cascades)
> ...


What's the beef with the Talgos? I'll grant you that the seats aren't as roomy as a Superliner, but they certainly didn't seem any worse than those in a NEC regional. Maybe I've spent too long in Superlinerland and have forgotten how trains are in the northeast. I really liked the bistro car, though I seem to remember being disappointed that they had stopped selling the 750 ml bottle of Washington sparkling wine (I'm a sucker for trains and sparkling wine).


----------



## Neil_M (May 5, 2009)

I had a few trips on the Talgos in March and I really liked them. Certainly the best single level train Amtrak has by a long way.(Although not been on a Acela yet)

Pity there are not a lot more of them to replace some of the more unsavoury single deck trains.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 5, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> I had a few trips on the Talgos in March and I really liked them. Certainly the best single level train Amtrak has by a long way.(Although not been on a Acela yet)Pity there are not a lot more of them to replace some of the more unsavoury single deck trains.


So your not a fan of the Amfleets then eh. :lol:


----------



## Everydaymatters (May 5, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> “A Practical Approach to Sleeping”ALC-WAS #30 and WAS-NYP #168
> 
> While I know the CL route by heart he came by my sleeper to point out where F. Scott Fitzgerald was buried and took me to an empty room so I could take photos. I had seen the site before from coach but normally it gets announced, I didn’t bother but he said “I figured you’d be the literary type.”


I'm green with envy! I've been on the CL many times, but never knew where F. Scott Fitzgerald was buried and never knew the site was visible from the train. I'm serious!

OK - so where is the burial site? My father told me many stores about him and his capers.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (May 5, 2009)

Everydaymatters said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > “A Practical Approach to Sleeping”ALC-WAS #30 and WAS-NYP #168
> ...


It is just East of the Rockville stop-- so stopped at Rockville going into WAS you can see it to the right of the train. You pass it to the left going WB into Rockville.


----------

